

Raspberry Pi NAS for Travelers - chiachun
http://benperove.com/howto/raspberry-pi-nas-for-travelers/

======
coreymgilmore
Another option for having RAID without using software on the Pi could be
something like a Drobo Mini. 4 drives, built in raid controller. They claim
portable, although it is hefty compared to a two-drive option. But then again,
you gain more redundancy.

------
therobot24
so i'm failing to see how this is for travelers...why does this need to be a
NAS? Why not just sync with an external hard drive?

I would think that 'for-travelers' would imply easy cloud storage and syncing

